# Storing 25kg Grain



## mje1980 (9/2/05)

I am about to buy my first 25kg bag of grain woo hoo!!. At the moment, i am using those plastic rectangle boxes from clints to store my cracked grain in, and was wondering what size would fit a whole 25kg bag??. I was thinking of getting a 40-50 litre one, but dont know if it will be big enough to fit the whole bag. What does everyone else use???.


----------



## dicko (9/2/05)

mje,
I use those type and I think they are about 45litres from memory.
Hold a bag of grain perfectly
Cheers


----------



## taflex (9/2/05)

Out of curiosity, how long does grain last for in storage? I've read that once it's cracked it's best used within a couple of days. What's the 'shelf life' for grain both cracked and uncracked?


----------



## waggabrewers (10/2/05)

I use a plastic 44 Gal Drum. It has a screw lid not unmuch like a 60 L fermenter. These drums are used by companies to transport the Gelatin capsule Blanks that Pharmasutical companies like Herron and Panadol use to make headache capsules.
I got mine from a Stock feed place here in wagga. They have a rubber seal around the screw lid like a fermenter, come to think of it.


----------

